# Christmas decorating has gone a bit too far...



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Anything that doesn't move is subject to decorating.


















With the lights off.

After I was finished decorating, Amelia pulled out her camera and took some pictures of her own. I let her add in her own commentary.








Uhh... guys. I didn't ask you to redecorate.









You're seriously scaring me. Let me sleep.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

awww....so cute!!! I especially love the pics that Amelia took.  enjoy your Christmas!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I love it! I'm sitting here trying to resist urges to decorate Felix's cage now too. I'm pretty sure my boyfriend would judge me heavily when he visits next weekend, but it might be worth it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Love the pics, Amelia might have a calling as a photographer


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The pictures of the two of you made me think that that's how hedgies must see us! They must be thinking "Why are these humans so interested? :? "


----------



## for the <3 of quills (Aug 21, 2011)

hahaha I thought about putting stockings on the cage too


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I just redecorated Teddy Bear & Sugar Bears (My hamster) cages for the Holidays! At first I thought I was crazy, but its so festive


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

So cute! I want to get a mini stocking for Holly now! :shock:


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

Gosh, I haven't even made plans to put up my tree yet. I'm sure the guinea pigs and rat would eat anything I tried to decorate with. Maybe I'll make homemade dog biscuits in the shape of trees and santas to hang up around the critter cages. That way, if anyone eats anything it won't kill them. Only problem is, the cats will be gnawing on everything. :shock: 

I do like your decorating job though!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you!
She's not really a climber... or an explorer, so I didn't have to worry about anything. She's more of a wake up, run in her wheel, take a lap to cool down, go back to the wheel, do a lap, then go to sleep.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow! That is adorable! Love it! Maybe I will give Moose and Hiccup some Holiday decor! :lol:


----------



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

This is just TOO funny!!!! I was wondering if anyone was doing any christmas decorating like this!!!!! Brilliant and adorable!


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!

That's so awesome 

And I thought buying one of your holiday hedgie snuggle bags was festive! ahahah :lol:


----------

